# Cetrotide - please help!



## Fringo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi there,

I've not been on the board since my last failed attempt and I'm doing my second attempt now.

This time I'm on short protocol and have been injecting Cetrotide for a while now - I'm due for a 3rd scan tomorrow as my egg collection was delayed from tomorrow to hopefully Wednesday....When I last went to the hospital on Friday to get more drugs the nurse was surprised I'd been doing my cetrotide injections at night (which was what I was told to do alongside the menopur) she said that I must start immediately do them in the morning as that is when they are most effective....I have been for a couple of days but I'm panicking as I've got all the signs I'm ovulating - and really really strong signs. 

Did anyone else get signs when they were on it? I've looked it up on the net and can't find any similar experiences so I'm really worried I'll go tomorrow and it'll all be for nothing as I have already released the eggs.

Have been in a complete state for 2 days and there's no one at the clinic to talk to.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## chemistangel (Aug 29, 2008)

The cetrotide supresses your body's ability to ovulate so it wont happen.  However the stimms you are taking increase your estradiol levels.  This in turn increases your cm and makes it EWCM.  It is not an indicator of ovulation during treatment.  But it does feel like it!!


I do the short protocol as well.  Whilst at the first clinic i was told to do them in the evening with my gonal f.  Then i switched clinic, they didn't tell me when to take them as I'd done several treatments before, when they found out at a scan that i had been doing them in the evening they went nuts.  The nurse really told me off and paged the consultant immediately who came to see me.  WHen he arrived he was slightly irritated that he had been called and explained to the nurse it made no difference whatsoever.  I could switch the next morning to taking it then but it was only habit of the clinic that meant we were to inject in the morning.


Relax!


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't worry I have also done in the evening too alongside the FSH and all was fine.  I had lots of CM etc towards the end too x


----------



## Fringo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you both - just got to chill! Just want it to be tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I too did them on my last cycle at night with Gonal F so no worries. I am due for EC Wednesday too, my lining wasn't thick enough for EC tomorrow so put off until Wed.
Good luck MJ1 xxx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

likewise - i was told that it didnt matter what time i took my gonal f, but that my cetrotide needed to be taken in evening, so may as well do them both together - they just said it worked out better timing wise....more to do with their timing and appointment schedules i think rather than anything to do with my body!

i did my first shot of cetrotide last night actually.....definitely freaked me out a bit more than the gonal f pen. Also, seem to feel immediately more tired/bloated as well since taking it, and have lost my appetite a bit - anyone else have that?

im on a short protocol, so am due to go in for a scan on wednesday - am hoping all is looking how is should do so that i can get the egg collection over and done with asap!

good luck to everyone.xx


----------

